# Secret cottage



## redT1ger (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely little place, thankfully still intact. No history, but very obviously last owned by an elderly man.


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice nice.... I still love seeing photos of this place


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 23, 2014)

Great place would love to know what the bike was


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 23, 2014)

Wonderful ..great shots and what a place. Its nice to see that all those interesting items are there


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> Great place would love to know what the bike was



The bike is a small two stroke either 98cc or125 might br a BSA Bantam but I,m not 100% sure.


----------



## redT1ger (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm sure it's a BSA Bantam


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Looking at these pics i really want some Cheeselets


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 24, 2014)

redT1ger said:


> I'm sure it's a BSA Bantam



That's a nice little place and you've done a great job with the photos 

It does look like a Villiers engine but I don't think from a bantam, they never had head steady's like that as far as I can remember.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 24, 2014)

Good to see the place again since my visit, an thankfully nothing missing  good job I do love this place!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 25, 2014)

There's plenty of life yet in that Ambrosia creamed rice!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 25, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> Great place would love to know what the bike was



I think it may be remnants of more than one bike because the 2 stroke engine looks British to me, but the wheel with the 4 rubber cush drive sockets almost certainly came from a sub-100cc Honda, possibly a C90 or similar


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 28, 2014)

your posting up some good reports lately
good work!


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

I absolutely love places like this. Those old TVs should be saved and restored.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Love the old NHS specs.


----------



## Polski69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks so untouched! 

Would love a look round this place


----------



## jaket (Sep 8, 2014)

His is quite amazing really. I can tell that this place is not far from me, due to the cal lender featuring a town down the road from me!! 
J


----------

